# Do you lose the camper if...



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

You lose their game?

I have Olivia in my campsite and I wanna see if she wants to replace one of my less wanted villagers. I lost her game and reset instantly being worried that she didnt want to move here.

What happens if i lose the game the campsite villager gives me? Does it make it so she doesnt want to move in at all? Or can I keep bothering her about it and she will eventually propose to move and agree to it?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 16, 2020)

You should be able to play again.


----------



## Raz (Apr 16, 2020)

Also, related question: I have a campsite visitor today (coincidentally, Tex is also in boxes today) for the first time since the forced campsite visitor... Tex. However, I don't want him (Weber). I just got inside the tent, saw who the visitor was and came out of the tent without even talking to him. Will Weber move in forcefully tomorrow, when Tex moves out? 

I'm finding the whole process very confusing, to be honest. I tried to visit a mystery island today, trying to find a new villager, but the island was empty.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope. When Marshal camped at my town I literally spent about 30 minutes playing and lost every single game. Eventually he said "because you're so persistent I'll just move in anyways"

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Raz said:


> Also, related question: I have a campsite visitor today (coincidentally, Tex is also in boxes today) for the first time since the forced campsite visitor... Tex. However, I don't want him (Weber). I just got inside the tent, saw who the visitor was and came out of the tent without even talking to him. Will Weber move in forcefully tomorrow, when Tex moves out?
> 
> I'm finding the whole process very confusing, to be honest. I tried to visit a mystery island today, trying to find a new villager, but the island was empty.


Webber won't move in unless you've actually talked to him.
Also, villagers on mystery islands only spawn if you have an open plot on your town. Tex was in boxes, so he didn't count as being an open plot.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

I persisted a bit more and she agreed to move in! Thanks everyone c:


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 16, 2020)

I love Olivia so much. please take care of her


----------



## cheezu (Apr 16, 2020)

Did you reset until you were able to get rid of a villager you didn't want?
I wanted to try it but I'm really scared of the game autosaving each time now.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Did you reset until you were able to get rid of a villager you didn't want?
> I wanted to try it but I'm really scared of the game autosaving each time now.


I did actually! I reset about 4 times before I was able to get the villager I wanted out. What I did was reset as SOON as I saw the name pop up if I didnt like who she chose to move out.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 16, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I did actually! I reset about 4 times before I was able to get the villager I wanted out. What I did was reset as SOON as I saw the name pop up if I didnt like who she chose to move out.


I see... so after that do you need to win the game again?
Or does it just re-start with the villager that they want to move out right away?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I see... so after that do you need to win the game again?
> Or does it just re-start with the villager that they want to move out right away?


I had to win the game again after but it seems like it's the same answer every time! So every time her card for example was black so I picked black every time and it was correct every time. So I think the color and type of card is predetermined c:


----------



## cheezu (Apr 16, 2020)

Ahhh... thanks!
I'll keep that in mind if I ever get a cute camper. lol...


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 16, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> Nope. When Marshal camped at my town I literally spent about 30 minutes playing and lost every single game. Eventually he said "because you're so persistent I'll just move in anyways"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear this because I nearly had a heart attack when I had to do the game with Stitches.


----------

